# Fitbit Charge 2 Data Analysis



## trodizzle (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello gents.

So about a week and a half ago I decided to take the plunge on a new Fitbit Charge 2. I needed a new watch, and the Charge 2 has bands that can be swapped out with snazzy ones so you can wear it all the time (even when going out on the town) without looking like you're wearing a fitness tracker. I've discovered a few things in regards to this device I wanted to share.

A couple of the bands I picked up...










1. I made sure to plug my current age, height, and weight into the app.
2. I calculated my own TDEE using this online calc (link) which I had been using for ages now. The only dial I adjusted was the sleep, I left all the exercise dials to their defaults as I wanted to see what the calculator showed for a TDEE on a regular, non-workout day.
3. I plugged that calculated TDEE into the fitbit as my daily caloric burn goal.
4. I wore the fitbit. I didn't tell it when I was exercising, or sleeping, I just let it gather data.

What I learned:

#1

The calories the fitbit shows I burn on an off day are damn near dead on with the calculator. The calculator showed a TDEE of 2809 based on my stats, male, age 41, 225lbs, 6'2", 7 hours of sleep.

On the off days, which I've had two of since I've started to wear the fitbit my cals burned as tracked by the Fitbit were within 200 calories of this calculated number. On the days I did workout, lift and cardio usually, I burned an average of 857 more cals on those days.

The two off days I had this week, where I didn't lift or do cardio was Tuesday and Sunday. Here you will see those days highlighted in the screenshot and see that the calories burned as tracked by the fitbit are just below the bar which is the goal I set manually using the TDEE calc data:











#2

On days that I did lift, which last week was a combination of lifting (3-6 lifts) and cardio (15-30 min) the calorie burn goes up quite a bit. I've noticed that the calorie burn increases on those days by an average of 857. This includes residual burn as well, so even though I may have worked out for 45min to 1 hour, my heart rate stays up for quite a bit of time after I'm done exercising so the increased calorie burn does linger on for a while after that which is interesting to see. The largest two spikes here are when I was doing cardio.








#3

Here you will see that yes, sexercise counts! I did show an increased calorie burn during that time with the wifey last week. This was an off day, but about 1am that morning we got it on after a night out on the town, which is the cause of that calorie burn spike around 1am. The rest of the day was pretty flat in regards to calorie burn, as expected.






In summary, while this isn't anything groundbreaking, it is nice to see this data. It's useful when cutting, or bulking as you can truly see where you need to be calorie wise in order to keep at a deficit, hang around maintenance, or be at a surplus. I think one tactic here could be to use the previous days calories burned as your caloric goal for the next day. So for instance, if on Monday I only burned 2595 calories due to it being an off day, those could be my caloric goal for Tuesday if I was trying to ride maintenance calories for instance.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 10, 2017)

Cliffs please. Not sure if worth reading so gimme an abstract


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 10, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cliffs please. Not sure if worth reading so gimme an abstract


Fit bit 2 knows when you're exercising.
Also, it'll see your 3 minute sex session as cardio.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 10, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cliffs please. Not sure if worth reading so gimme an abstract



Cliffs:

Fitbit Charge 2 is pretty darn accurate for seeing true calories burned in any given day. Helpful for people who have a hard time figuring out how much or how little to eat when cutting, maintaining, or bulking.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 10, 2017)

I've been advising the use of them for quite a while so happy to see more positive experiences


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 10, 2017)

I have the charge and love it man.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 10, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> Charge 2 has bands that can be swapped out with snazzy ones so you can wear it all the time (even when going out on the town)



Like gay bars and bath houses ?


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 10, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Like gay bars and bath houses ?



Exactly! It's not 100% waterproof so you have to be careful at the bath houses.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 10, 2017)

This might be worth checking into


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 10, 2017)

Very cool man.
Thanks for putting that together for all.
I may need to sub you out for the next training PowerPoint I have to put together at work!


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 11, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Fit bit 2 knows when you're exercising.
> Also, it'll see your 3 minute sex session as cardio.



Haha, fk yeah, you do the same cardio as I do.

That's pretty cool, Dizz, thanks for the posting it up.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 11, 2017)

Did it come with those gloves u wear when working out?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Did it come with those bitch mittens u wear when working out?



And the toe shoes. It was a package deal.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 11, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Did it come with those gloves u wear when working out?


That would seal the deal for me..right there lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 11, 2017)

1) Turn in your man card ASAP
2) All the fitness trackers have failed miserably in tracking anything, you just wasted $$$ that could have gone into your 401K or into your Flips budget

http://newatlas.com/fitness-tracker-data-accuracy-study-stanford/49699/


Any male who buys a fitness tracker needs their head examined.

Sizzle just get your ass in a real gym, grab some weights, follow what the big boys in the gym are doing, do some cardio, then go home and screw the mrs.....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 11, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> 1) Turn in your man card ASAP
> 2) All the fitness trackers have failed miserably in tracking anything, you just wasted $$$ that could have gone into your 401K or into your Flips budget
> 
> http://newatlas.com/fitness-tracker-data-accuracy-study-stanford/49699/
> ...



I agree. My buddy at work has to have the most recent fit tracker thing or whatever they are called. All he ever talks about is how many steps he's done today or how high he gets his heart rate blah blah blah and hes just getting fatter and fatter.I think he also does crossfit


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 12, 2017)

Gadgets are not going to make you bigger or more fit....

One gym I belong 2 wouldnt let a person in the door with a fitbit, u would be tossed out and told never to show back up....

Its not like I tell people how many times I farted during the day or how many breaths I took.....Seriously enough with the gay gadgets.....Just get in the gym and work up a sweat....


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 12, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Gadgets are not going to make you bigger or more fit....
> 
> One gym I belong 2 wouldnt let a person in the door with a fitbit, u would be tossed out and told never to show back up....
> 
> Its not like I tell people how many times I farted during the day or how many breaths I took.....Seriously enough with the gay gadgets.....Just get in the gym and work up a sweat....



Well **** your gym then. It's information, no magic wand or bullet. Get off your high horse.

I still love you pp man.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 12, 2017)

Its useless information, information u dont need.....


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 12, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Its useless information, information u dont need.....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 12, 2017)

Take your useless fitbit and use it for what it was originally marketed for, a cock ring......


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 12, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Take your useless fitbit and use it for what it was originally marketed for, a cock ring......



Shit, I'm def gonna need a smaller band for that...


----------



## Solomc (Jul 12, 2017)

10 char


----------

